# A warning re ANY modifications to your car



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This article serves as a reminder to anyone who has carried out ANY modifications to their car. Or it may come as news to some. 
Basically insurers want you to tell them about anything that has been changed from the original spec, even things like putting on winter tyres.
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...m-badge-sticker-invalidate-car-insurance.html
A lot of it makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just another reason for people especially younger drivers to not bother with insurance. Im not saying they should but why make it so expensive and hard to insure something. You should pay insurance on yourself and not be penalised by the car you drive imo.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I would say that any performance enhancing mapped car , if disclosed would significantly impact the insurance premium. I would also invisage that many insurers would not even insure a performanced mapped vehicle. I wonder if any forum members have had their insurance voided as the car was mapped without any disclosure


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard of insurance being refused because people have painted there calipers and not declared it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just go all out with the Nitrous and the bigger turbo :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The comment about sports stickers on the vehicle was interesting. The idea of getting vandalized by someone who's not fond of your sports team does make sense. I was on a business trip to Germany a few years ago and my colleague decided to take his black BMW X5 so he could run some autobahn speeds.

The next morning, we came out to the hotel parking lot to find someone was not happy about a Swiss registered vehicle in his town. Someone had taken a broken beer bottle to pretty much the entire vehicle, including scratching a huge swastica into the hood and side panels. Windshield, side and rear glass were also scratched. They even ruined the headlights and tail lights and scratched "Auslander Aus!" (Foreigner go!) into the rear door. In total insurance cost for the repaint and repairs came to just over 15,000-CHF (~£12,000).

I'm pretty sure his insurance company was not thrilled about that claim.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The comment about sports stickers on the vehicle was interesting. The idea of getting vandalized by someone who's not fond of your sports team does make sense. I was on a business trip to Germany a few years ago and my colleague decided to take his black BMW X5 so he could run some autobahn speeds.
> 
> The next morning, we came out to the hotel parking lot to find someone was not happy about a Swiss registered vehicle in his town. Someone had taken a broken beer bottle to pretty much the entire vehicle, including scratching a huge swastica into the hood and side panels. Windshield, side and rear glass were also scratched. They even ruined the headlights and tail lights and scratched "Auslander Aus!" (Foreigner go!) into the rear door. In total insurance cost for the repaint and repairs came to just over 15,000-CHF (~£12,000).
> 
> I'm pretty sure his insurance company was not thrilled about that claim.


The thing about this one is that he didn't have anything 'added' or 'extra' to the vehicle (like a sports team sticker). I'm not sure there was any way round that and it looks like it's a case of pure spite :x 
Most Germans are hugely friendly people so maybe it was the area? (Or possibly due to being a luxury 4x4). I know that's certainly the case here in the UK. Postcodes play a massive part when it comes to insurance premiums and can vary drastically from two different areas next to each other.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Stiff - I agree. It was highly unusual, especially outside of a major city. The police said it was probably some drunk who was just looking for trouble. The worst part was my colleague heard the alarm go off, but thought it was the wind so he just clicked it off. Next morning, we saw why the alarm went off. To be fair, the Germans, especially those with an IQ below 80 are not that keen on the Swiss anyway. But still.

When I was in Italy some years ago, I received just the opposite treatment. In one small town, I was going to have to part the TT on the street but the kid running the hotel asked if that was my car and said, "You no park on street. Come, we park in my Grandfather's garage". I followed him around the corner and we literally pushed two cars out, drove mine in, then pushed one up to protect mine, closed and locked the doors and the car other stayed outside. Needless to say, that kid got a nice tip!


----------

